# Help w/ chest wall excision



## tammy cutler (Apr 4, 2011)

Pt came with chest wall nodule, she is 20 yrs post mastectomy.  The path revealed well def. adenocarcinoma, consistent with breast origin.  What cpt and icd 9 codes do you recommend. ( 19260, with 174.4. ???   thx in advance


----------



## rachell1976 (Apr 6, 2011)

19260 is excision of chest wall tumor including ribs- Must include at least one adjacent rib above or below the tumor site and all intervening intercostal muscles.

Was that what your MD did?

Or would one of the ones in the musculoskeletal section 21555/ 21552/ 21556/ 21554 be more appropriate?

Hard to tell without a note.


----------

